# Governor likely to recind opener



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I heard the governor on the radio this morning and there is an article in the Minot paper today.He says heavy opposition at the meetings held so far means he will likely not go with the early opener.He says the opposition was even strong in pheasant country.He also said this issue will make him look at the non-res issue and land access also.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Far Out -

PROGRESS HAS BEEN MADE!!!

Dr. Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hardly a suprise! He didn't ask for the sportsman's response when he initiated this controversy and now he doesn't have the class to wait until all the sportsmen east and west have a say on the issue at the advisory board meetings. My vote will be for another gov. next time there is an election. This guy just doesn't care about the average individual.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree,but then I didn't vote for him this time.I don't think the state should be totally controlled by 1 political party.It just isn't healthy.


----------

